# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Stuhl-Test: Welcher Gaming-Chair ist der beste?



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Stuhl-Test: Welcher Gaming-Chair ist der beste?*

						Bei Gaming-Chairs handelt es sich nicht einfach nur um Bürostühle im Rennsitz-Look. Aktuelle Modelle sind nach ergonomischen Gesichtspunkten ausgetüftelte Designer-Sitzmöbel, die genau auf die Bedürfnisse von Gamern zugeschnitten sind. Denn wer viel am Rechner spielt, braucht einen Gaming-Stuhl, auf dem man bequem sitzt, der den Rücken schont und es einem so ermöglicht, sich ganz und gar auf die Gaming-Action zu konzentrieren. Wir haben für Sie Tipps, damit Sie genau wissen, worauf Sie beim Kauf achten müssen. In unserem Gaming-Stuhl-Test präsentieren wir Ihnen die besten Gaming-Chairs, die sich derzeit auf dem Markt befinden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Stuhl-Test: Welcher Gaming-Chair ist der beste?*


----------



## shaboo (13. Oktober 2019)

Ziemlich seltsamer Artikel, den ihr da fabriziert habt. Wie kann man denn ernsthaft und vollmundig behaupten "In unserem Gaming-Stuhl-Test präsenteren wir Ihnen die besten Gaming-Chairs, die sich derzeit auf dem Markt befinden.", nur um sich dann tatsächlich mit einer (zudem sehr überschaubaren) Auswahl von Stühlen unter 400 Euro zu begnügen?! In dieser Klasse findet man sicher günstige, eventuell auch durchaus solide Stühle, aber definitiv nichts, was zum Besten auf dem Markt zählt. Dass zudem das Hauptauswahlkriterium dabei gewesen zu sein scheint, dass der Stuhl bei Amazon verfügbar ist, macht die ganze Angelegenheit auch nicht wirklich seriöser oder vertrauenerweckender und erweckt eher den Eindruck einer großen Bühne für Affiliate-Links als den einer fundierten Kaufberatung.

Mir ist auch nicht klar, wieso euer Testsieger günstiger ist als euer Preis-Leistungs-Sieger. Bei Ersterem würde man den besten Stuhl erwarten (wobei der Preis zweitrangig ist), während man bei Letzterem einen Stuhl erwarten würde, der relativ zu seinem Preis eine besonders gute Leistung bietet (dessen absolute Leistung aber zweitrangig ist). Ich kann mich ganz ernsthaft in meinem ganzen Leben nicht an einen einzigen Test erinnern, in dem der Preis-Leistungs-Sieger teurer war als der Testsieger. Das macht ja auch null Sinn: Wenn der Testsieger tatsächlich der beste getestete Stuhl ist, kann das doch nur bedeuten, dass euer "Preis-Leistungs-Sieger" schlechter, aber trotzdem deutlich teurer ist, und damit eben insbesondere auch nicht das beste Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet. Muss man das verstehen?


----------

